# Dirty Maternity



## AimeeLynC (Jul 25, 2014)

Wanted to try a different type of maternity shoot...step away from the traditional poses. What do you think? Too dark? What would you have done differently?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2014)

NOT too dark. I do think though that it would look better cropped to an almost-square aspect ratio, with the two background windows being left in, and the two and a fractional one in the back right cropped away.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 25, 2014)

Immediate reaction, I don't like it. Which means you're doing it right. If it had no artistic merit I'd be indifferent.


----------



## Browncoat (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I have an idea of what you were trying to do here, but the angle is a bit high.  I would have shot lower and perhaps panned around her counter-clockwise to get more of that side of the room. You don't need to go completely off the reservation to be less traditional:


----------



## Studio7Four (Jul 29, 2014)

Kudos for trying to create a non-cliche maternity shot.  As a standalone image I think it has its merits (I do like Derrel's suggested crop).  

I think it falls short as a maternity shot however.  Maybe I was biased by the post's title, but since the room, though dark, isn't particularly dirty I thought that maybe what made it a "dirty" shot was that she was not wearing anything besides the shirt.  And in trying to decide that, I realized that from this angle I couldn't tell if she was pregnant or just had a large belly hanging down on top of her legs (no disrespect meant).  Between the seated pose (removing the bottom curve of the belly bump) and the shirt's coverage (removing the top curve of the belly bump), I'm not getting enough "maternity" out of it.

When shooting maternity images, I first realize that my subject isn't really the mother-to-be, it's the belly.  Visualize angles and lighting which show off the belly how you want it seen.  Then you can tweak the rest of the shot (the rest of her body position, her expression, the location) to get the final product you want.  

She is daring, both to pose for this kind of shot and to let you put it online.  Perhaps she will be up for another session...


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps a shallow DOF and a different crop, yup.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 30, 2014)

I like your direction, I just think it needs more polish. The suggestions given would help a lot. 

Mind if I ask what part of NC you reside?


----------



## LWPhoto (Aug 8, 2014)

With the title, I expected a pregnant woman in mud   It's a different maternity shot, for sure.  Just seems sad and dark to me though - like a woman with nothing to her name and a baby on the way.  Maybe that's the feeling you wanted.  Would you have a client in mind or would this be for art for art's sake?  Just curious.  I'd love to see more shots from the session!

 - Lindsey Wilson
About » lindsey wilson photography


----------

